# low voltage electrical proteccion



## MUIDERBERG

Thank you, Forum Members.  Need your help once again.  I am translating the following sentence:
*Resists impact, penetration and low voltage electrical protection.  *
 My attempt:
*Ofrece resistencia contra golpes o impactos, penetración y protección contra  bajos voltajes eléctricos.  *
Could someone please give me feedback on my attempt? I feel like I am missing something or not using proper construction terminology.  
Thank you.


----------



## Rwaskowitz

Not sure why you used the plural. Would not "bajo voltaje" be more correct?


----------



## andriubcn

MUIDERBERG said:


> Thank you, Forum Members.  Need your help once again.  I am translating the following sentence:
> *Resists impact, penetration and low voltage electrical protection.  *
> My attempt:
> *Ofrece resistencia contra golpes o impactos, penetración y protección contra  bajos voltajes eléctricos.  *
> Could someone please give me feedback on my attempt? I feel like I am missing something or not using proper construction terminology.
> Thank you.




The first part could be:

-Resistente a 
-Ofrece resistencia a 
-Resistencia a

and the rest:

XXXXXX a impactos/golpes, penetración y protección eléctrica contra bajos voltajes.


----------



## MUIDERBERG

You are right.  Bajo voltaje.  Otherwise, sounds fine to you?


----------



## andriubcn

I'm thinking about it, and it sounds better...voltaje de bajo nível


----------



## MUIDERBERG

Here is what I am going to use:
Resistente a impactos, golpes, penetración y protección eléctrica contra voltaje de bajo nivel.  
 
Thank you so much!!!!  Sometimes, after a while, words just jumble together.


----------



## estemero

> Resistente a impactos, golpes, penetración y *protección eléctrica contra voltaje de bajo nivel*.


It doesn't make sense to me. I would say:
*protección eléctrica en baja tensión*

In any case, it seems we should know something more about the context in order to give you a better attempt. I don't understand the relation between impact resistance and low voltage protection.


----------



## Almejillo

Yo estoy de acuerdo con estemero... normalmente no hablamos de voltajes de alto o bajo nivel, sino de alta y baja tensión...

Espero que sea de ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## MUIDERBERG

This translation is about hardhats (such as the ones they wear during construction).  There are different kinds of these hardhats and one offers low voltage electrical protection and the other high voltage electrical protection.

What do you think?  How can I best translate this into Spanish?  I really appreciate your help and suggestions.  
Thank you.


----------



## Black Horse

It depends just on the country you are translating to. In Latin American countries, we use to say "voltaje" instead of "tensión". The last would not be understood by most construction workers. We also say "bajo voltaje" instead of "baja tensión".

When talking about hardhats, I wouldn't say "voltaje de bajo nivel". I would prefer "bajo voltaje", which is the usual term for up to 440 Volts (yeah, I wouldn't say that to be low voltage).


----------



## MUIDERBERG

Black Horse.  Thank you again for your assistance.  Let me ask you: would you agree with my translation as follows:
 
*Resists impact, penetration and low voltage electrical protection. *
My attempt:

 
A.   Resistente a impactos, golpes, penetración y protección eléctrica contra bajo voltaje.  
 
Please let me know.


----------



## Mastoc

Las instalaciones eléctricas se categorizan en general en alta tensión, media tensión y baja tensión. No es correcto utilizar la palabra voltaje, aunque de hecho se la utiliza bastante. 
Existen cascos especiales para ser usados en trabajos de media tensión, por lo que considero más apropiada la traducción: "Resistente a impactos, golpes, penetración y protección eléctrica en baja tensión"


----------



## MUIDERBERG

Gracias, Mastoc.


----------

